# How to block a specific IP address in Vista



## rssorated (Jun 12, 2008)

I have Vista now, and want to block my network from accessing specific IP addresses. When I had Windows XP, I used to use Sygate Personal Firewall to make advanced rules to do this. However, SPF does not work on Vista. What resource-lightweight solution can I use to block specific IPs? Thanks!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never made use of it, but it is built into Internet Explorer
and has been for years.
.
Tools->Internet Options->Security Tab->Restricted Sites


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

there is a built in firewall with vista that you can configure, but I would suggest blocking the IP address on your router firewall.


----------



## rssorated (Jun 12, 2008)

VistaRookie said:


> I've never made use of it, but it is built into Internet Explorer
> and has been for years.
> .
> Tools->Internet Options->Security Tab->Restricted Sites


I mean for an entire machine, not just my browser.



00trav said:


> there is a built in firewall with vista that you can configure, but I would suggest blocking the IP address on your router firewall.


I was just looking for an easy way to do it that can be enabled and disabled on the fly, but this seems to be the easiest way, and I don't know why I hadn't thought of it. Thanks!


----------



## rssorated (Jun 12, 2008)

Neither my router nor Windows Firewall have options to block specific IPs. Any other free Firewall that'd do this?


----------



## 00trav (Sep 6, 2007)

What router do you have, I am surprised there is no option to block IP's


----------



## rssorated (Jun 12, 2008)

It has dd-wrt firmware for the Linksys WRT54G


----------



## rssorated (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone? Anyone know how to block IPs using Windows Vista's advanced firewall? I've looked through it and can't find a way.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It looks like ZoneAlarm can do this. If ZA can, Comodo should be able to as well.

Peace...


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Not really too up on Vista, but sites in XP can be blocked, via the Host file. Perhaps it's applicable to Vista.



> If you put ad server names into your Hosts file with your own computer's IP address, your computer will never be able to contact the ad server. It will try to, but it will be simply calling itself and get a "busy signal" of sorts. Your computer will then give up calling the ad server and no ads will be loaded, nor will any tracking take place. Your choices for blocking sites are not just limited to blocking ad servers. You may block sites that serve advertisements, sites that serve objectionable content, or any other site that you choose to block.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Using the hosts file will work for hostnames and domains but not for "raw" IP addresses. I had thought about using the hosts file as well until I realized it wouldn't block an actual IP address.

Peace...


----------

